# d-hacks ultra burn



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

So i started with this yesterday and i took 1 full pill my appetite went dead for 9hrs my stomach bloated up like never before which hurt alot then i threw up after i had my pwo shake i also couldnt sleep and woke up multiple times once to change bedsheets from sweating so badly Im going to take another today just half a pill this time and see how i react im supposed to be cutting but this is awful is this normal for first few days of use


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like you had a reaction to one of the substances


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

Seems its working for you mate lol


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I use half a cap at a time, recommend giving this a whirl. Also do not take this around the same time you eat. Last week on my third dose I had it shortly after some rice and tuna...to say I was in a dark place for the following few hours was an understatement. Roasted up, felt nauseous, burping, massive anxiety where you are counting your heart rate,etc Was sat in a meeting at work constantly breathing out making a blowing sound, I must have sounded like Rolf Harris.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

reading this makes me want to diet again and go back on it.. everytime i took one pre workout i always wanted to go to a rave afterwards

the buzz never dies !


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

polishmate said:


> Seems its working for you mate lol


You reckon? :lol:



mccreesh said:


> reading this makes me want to diet again and go back on it.. everytime i took one pre workout i always wanted to go to a rave afterwards
> 
> the buzz never dies !


Haha the buzz you get is unbelievable


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You reckon? :lol:
> 
> Haha the buzz you get is unbelievable


agreed if you havent already

try it first thing in the morning take one and go and do some fasted cardio on it. you won't want to stop!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone else seem to get some anxiety on this? Or person dependant?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

That sounds normal. Same as what I had.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Your taking strong stimulants they will come with side effects, they will lesson

over time as you become more tolerant to it.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Wouldn't mind trying this myself.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys is this with the latest supply?

I've just had one today for the first time. Wasn't really buzzing like I've been reading here.

Only thing I've done is the chest-ez eca stack and 20mg of yohimbine ( not all at the same time, different cycles)

Clen and DNP. Been 4 days from coming off DNP.....could that have anything to do with it? :confused1:

I've never had any drugs so don't know what that is like.

I will say, I was more focued in the gym.

Had it at 6:30am this morning on a empty stomach with some bcca.

Should I stick to one or go for 1.5 or maybe 2 ? :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> Guys is this with the latest supply?
> 
> I've just had one today for the first time. Wasn't really buzzing like I've been reading here.
> 
> ...


I def wouldn't go for 2 tbh mate,asking for trouble.I am very stim tolerant,used to take Es like smarties in my youth,plenty of cocaine/base/mcat until a few years ago and taken pretty much every preworkout under the sun and I still get a buzz off ultraburn.Try taking another one a different day,maybe having eaten less.If you feel nothing contact your supplier and ask to have a different batch as replacement as I'd be stunned if someone who hasn't used much stims didn't get something off ultraburn!


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> I def wouldn't go for 2 tbh mate,asking for trouble.I am very stim tolerant,used to take Es like smarties in my youth,plenty of cocaine/base/mcat until a few years ago and taken pretty much every preworkout under the sun and I still get a buzz off ultraburn.Try taking another one a different day,maybe having eaten less.If you feel nothing contact your supplier and ask to have a different batch as replacement as I'd be stunned if someone who hasn't used much stims didn't get something off ultraburn!


Deffo, I am considering only doing half of one from now, I would never take two, I wonder if you actually have the real stuff.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Very very strong stuff. It should come in half sizes..maybe something d-hacks should do in the future.

If i take one 5.30am I can't sleep 10pm at night


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

westy125 said:


> Deffo, I am considering only doing half of one from now, I would never take two, I wonder if you actually have the real stuff.


Me?I've always said ultraburn is sh1t hot and that post you quoted also states "I still get a buzz" from it.You either didn't read my post properly or quoted me by mistake.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Me?I've always said ultraburn is sh1t hot and that post you quoted also states "I still get a buzz" from it.You either didn't read my post properly or quoted me by mistake.


Sorry, I was agreeing with your post reading it back it sounds odd, lol


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

I did take it on a empty stomach

D-Hacks Labs

Ultraburn

Man: 11/13

Exp: 11/16

Blue pills which say D-hack on it.

Only got them early this month....

Gonna try tomorrow again to see how it goes. Just had my last meal 8pm, so will be training on an empty stomach.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> I did take it on a empty stomach
> 
> D-Hacks Labs
> 
> ...


Hmm strange!If you don't get anything from them tomorrow def contact your source as it's unlikely you would be a non-responder to ALL of the ingredients lol!


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah really strange :confused1:

I was really looking forward to hitting the gym this morning after reading everyone's response to these last night.

I was dreaming of benching 3plates :lol:


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

These are mine, has no dates on but they blow your head off!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

westy125 said:


> These are mine, has no dates on but they blow your head off!


Labels will be diff now though just for anyone who's following


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

I got these only two weeks ago, but yeah I've seen the new packaging online,


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

I only used it twice. The first time it made absolutely no difference. The second time i was buzzing my tits of. I could go on forever but decided it's enough after 2h of high intensity training. This was on empty stomach and carb depleted. Had appetite after the workout and during the day though


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Hmm strange!If you don't get anything from them tomorrow def contact your source as it's unlikely you would be a non-responder to ALL of the ingredients lol!


I think I am a responder :wacko:

It's 5am and I still can't get to sleep :lol:

Gonna still give it another go tomorrow b4 gym, but that will be much later then planned now... :sleeping:

Looks like it could be a late Saturday night.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> I think I am a responder :wacko:
> 
> It's 5am and I still can't get to sleep :lol:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about ultraburn for preworkout tbh,the appetite killing isn't ideal for eating meals after training.You'd be better with powerstack for that.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Going to start using these in a week or 2, got a pot sat in my draw.

I'm fairly stim tolerant having used DMAA, ECA, Yohimbine, high dose caffeine and a "decent" amount of recreational drugs in my youth.

What would you say would be a good way to go about it?

Half before AM cardio Half pre-workout to start off with?

Slowly feel it out and work up to 2 a day or is 1 enough?

My other idea was to run 5Mg of Yohimbine and 200 Mg of caffeine for morning cardio, with a whole ultra burn before my workout?

Can't wait to give them a crack and see what the hype is all about! First to see out my 3 week enforced stim ban!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

staffs_lad said:


> Going to start using these in a week or 2, got a pot sat in my draw.
> 
> I'm fairly stim tolerant having used DMAA, ECA, Yohimbine, high dose caffeine and a "decent" amount of recreational drugs in my youth.
> 
> ...


Take 1 and see how you are from it.

I think they are ok but not got the experience some people go on about.

I'm pretty tolerant to high doses of most things though, reccys, alcohol, aas etc


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Take 1 and see how you are from it.
> 
> I think they are ok but not got the experience some people go on about.
> 
> I'm pretty tolerant to high doses of most things though, reccys, alcohol, aas etc


Cracking, might kick it off with one before a morning cardio session that way if it does blind side me and i'm buzzing for hours i should still get shut eye the following night.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Are these GTG


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

braxbro said:


> I use half a cap at a time, recommend giving this a whirl. Also do not take this around the same time you eat. Last week on my third dose I had it shortly after some rice and tuna...to say I was in a dark place for the following few hours was an understatement. Roasted up, felt nauseous, burping, massive anxiety where you are counting your heart rate,etc Was sat in a meeting at work constantly breathing out making a blowing sound, I must have sounded like Rolf Harris.


I had been taking mine before my commute to work at 6.30am fasted and half hour in to my journey id start with sweaty palms and achey balls?. :blink: by the time id get to work a little jittery and warm with a slight hazy buzz, which on my first dose carried on throughtout the day- Appetite was zero the whole day.

This carried on for 3/4 days whilst i was on but all the sides minimised a little so to mix it up i tried after a big breaky and had the exact same sides as @braxbro Dark place i defo agree - took a good couple hours to clear. not pleasant. worse than any DNP sides ive had at that time .

It defo kills appetite, anyone used for a while and had decent fat loss with this? am i also the only person with shrivel d*ck and achey balls??

Whilst running DNP i have had major carb cravings in the past, anyone dosed DNP with Ultraburn to kill them?

Would Ultra in the morning to kill cravings during the day and DNP at night to minimise sides to whilst asleep be a good idea??


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

B-rad said:


> View attachment 146046
> 
> 
> Are these GTG


These are the same ones I've got


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> These are the same ones I've got


They working mate?


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

If you read the post above you'll see all that has happened is lost sleep.

I was going to have it today but was worried about staying up until 5am again.

I will try it again before I knock the product.

But so far ive got the same feeling as the chest eze stack which is being more alert and focused in the gym.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> If you read the post above you'll see all that has happened is lost sleep.
> 
> I was going to have it today but was worried about staying up until 5am again.
> 
> ...


I took one earlier. I feel like a wreck I'm shaking haha


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

You sure u anit taken a clen pill instead? :lol:


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> You sure u anit taken a clen pill instead? :lol:


haha they are working, i got cold hands but my palms are sweaty. I don't know whats going on lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

B-rad said:


> haha they are working, i got cold hands but my palms are sweaty. I don't know whats going on lol


Mate I get that too,cold on some body part and face is flushed and on fire!

@DiggyV is this from the yohimbine do you reckon?You are the resident stimulant expert!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Mate I get that too,cold on some body part and face is flushed and on fire!
> 
> @DiggyV is this from the yohimbine do you reckon?You are the resident stimulant expert!


Ultraburn is full of all sorts of Stims. the strongest is the DMAA which is also the largest dose IIRC. Then the Yohimbine and then the Synephrine, however in combination they are very potent. Overall increased temp will be down to these. However for cold hands feet, it is most likely to be teh 1,3, DMAA (DiMethylAmylAmine) as this is a known side effect of a larger dose.

However :lol: Its also got Sibutramine in it which while being an appetite suppressant is actually a serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and structurally is almost identical to Amphetamine (speed), and one of the main side effects of Sibutramine is face flushing, so I would suggest it is the Sibutramine causing this.

so basically it is a combination of the various components giving you different side-effects.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Ultraburn is full of all sorts of Stims. the strongest is the DMAA which is also the largest dose IIRC. Then the Yohimbine and then the Synephrine, however in combination they are very potent. Overall increased temp will be down to these. However for cold hands feet, it is most likely to be teh 1,3, DMAA (DiMethylAmylAmine) as this is a known side effect of a larger dose.
> 
> However :lol: Its also got Sibutramine in it which while being an appetite suppressant is actually a serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and structurally is almost identical to Amphetamine (speed), and one of the main side effects of Sibutramine is face flushing, so I would suggest it is the Sibutramine causing this.
> 
> so basically it is a combination of the various components giving you different side-effects.


Another comprehensive answer to my stim related questions,cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Mate I get that too,cold on some body part and face is flushed and on fire!
> 
> @DiggyV is this from the yohimbine do you reckon?You are the resident stimulant expert!


i have the same, this cold chills. and the flushed face is very annoying stays for hours. doesn't look healthy gotta train with a hoody lol

regarding appetite, no changes


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Another comprehensive answer to my stim related questions,cheers mate :thumb:


I thank you! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Ultraburn is full of all sorts of Stims. the strongest is the DMAA which is also the largest dose IIRC. Then the Yohimbine and then the Synephrine, however in combination they are very potent. Overall increased temp will be down to these. However for cold hands feet, it is most likely to be teh 1,3, DMAA (DiMethylAmylAmine) as this is a known side effect of a larger dose.
> 
> However :lol: Its also got Sibutramine in it which while being an appetite suppressant is actually a serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and structurally is almost identical to Amphetamine (speed), and one of the main side effects of Sibutramine is face flushing, so I would suggest it is the Sibutramine causing this.
> 
> so basically it is a combination of the various components giving you different side-effects.


your posts are HIGHLY appreciated mate, very informative once again. always going through your posts just to learn.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

@GolfDelta I just told a weight I got these and because I'm trying to drop bf he reckons I will lose muscle mass. Do you think I will? I'm on 300mg of test a week also


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

B-rad said:


> @GolfDelta I just told a weight I got these and because I'm trying to drop bf he reckons I will lose muscle mass. Do you think I will? I'm on 300mg of test a week also


Doubtful


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

B-rad said:


> @GolfDelta I just told a weight I got these and because I'm trying to drop bf he reckons I will lose muscle mass. Do you think I will? I'm on 300mg of test a week also


Speaking to weights is a sign of madness,lay off the ultraburn 

If you are meeting your calorie needs and taking AAS then I don't see why you would lose muscle mass.I only take them Fri/Sat before I work on the doors though,means I've had all my meals already for the day so don't need to worry about the appetite killing effect of the sibutramine.I wouldn't take them during the week because I don't feel like eating on them and hate force feeding myself,I think that would be the big worry in respect to losing muscle mass,having no appetite and undereating.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Speaking to weights is a sign of madness,lay off the ultraburn
> 
> If you are meeting your calorie needs and taking AAS then I don't see why you would lose muscle mass.I only take them Fri/Sat before I work on the doors though,means I've had all my meals already for the day so don't need to worry about the appetite killing effect of the sibutramine.I wouldn't take them during the week because I don't feel like eating on them and hate force feeding myself,I think that would be the big worry in respect to losing muscle mass,having no appetite and undereating.


told by a mate I meant lol!, I'm carb cycling so I'm only going to take them on my low carb days so I wont be craving food. I won't be taking any on my moderate or high carb days.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

B-rad said:


> told by a mate I meant lol!, I'm carb cycling so I'm only going to take them on my low carb days so I wont be craving food. I won't be taking any on my moderate or high carb days.


 @GolfDelta @G-man99 does that look ok for what I'm doing?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

B-rad said:


> @GolfDelta @G-man99 does that look ok for what I'm doing?


It depends how you feel mate tbh,if you are hitting your calories and macros then yes I think it's fine,if it is effecting your appetite and you aren't eating enough then you risk losing mass IMO.Trial and error really.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

B-rad said:


> @GolfDelta @G-man99 does that look ok for what I'm doing?


Yeah seems good mate, will hopefully curb your appetite and give you a boost on low carb days


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

cheers lads


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Ultraburn is full of all sorts of Stims. the strongest is the DMAA which is also the largest dose IIRC. Then the Yohimbine and then the Synephrine, however in combination they are very potent. Overall increased temp will be down to these. However for cold hands feet, it is most likely to be teh 1,3, DMAA (DiMethylAmylAmine) as this is a known side effect of a larger dose.
> 
> However :lol: Its also got Sibutramine in it which while being an appetite suppressant is actually a serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and structurally is almost identical to Amphetamine (speed), and one of the main side effects of Sibutramine is face flushing, so I would suggest it is the Sibutramine causing this.
> 
> so basically it is a combination of the various components giving you different side-effects.


This stuff does the job. The only place I actually feel good on it though is in the gym. I took some at 5pm yesterday and by 5.20pm I wanted out of work because I was roasting up,felt anxious and irritable. Got to the gym and dived onto the nearest treadmill then relaxation kicked in. 45 minutes later I was doing some nice stretches and felt good.

Are there any dosing issues with that amount of stims on a regular basis? i.e any health hazards other than possible high blood pressure?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

braxbro said:


> This stuff does the job. The only place I actually feel good on it though is in the gym. I took some at 5pm yesterday and by 5.20pm I wanted out of work because I was roasting up,felt anxious and irritable. Got to the gym and dived onto the nearest treadmill then relaxation kicked in. 45 minutes later I was doing some nice stretches and felt good.
> 
> Are there any dosing issues with that amount of stims on a regular basis? i.e any health hazards other than possible high blood pressure?


you wont be able to do them daily as your alpha receptors downregulate, so they need to be cycled - normally 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. They will elevate BP, also heart rate. THis is not something you want to be doing for years and years, but used sensibly there should be no real issues.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

bump iv just got some of these didnt want to open/start a new thread so be great if some body would say if these are gtg ? they feel a bit waxy ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

micky12 said:


> bump iv just got some of these didnt want to open/start a new thread so be great if some body would say if these are gtg ? they feel a bit waxy ?


Lol read the rest of the thread?

Your original post had no pic!Yes same as mine :thumbup1:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Another pic sorry don't know how to multi add while on phone

View attachment 146235


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol read the rest of the thread?
> 
> Your original post had no pic!Yes same as mine :thumbup1:


yeah i had a quick look through but just wanted to make sure mate, yeah sorry thought i had added the pic so had to edit mate

cheer's :thumbup1:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

well thought id give my feed back on these ,so i tested these and lol what can i say errrm they blow your flippin head off lol :bounce: also give 3 away to 3 different mates for them to try , and all said they had the same effects , rushing off there tits lol , deffo only need 1/4 of a tablet imho more than enough to give you a kick up the **** and get the the gym if you ever needed 1 .

i had the shakes, rushs , hair standing on end, wasnt a feeling i like when training , so yup they are very very strong like said 1/4 of a tablet would be more than enough :thumb:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I need to take time off these. Can do two and barely feel a thing now.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I need to take time off these. Can do two and barely feel a thing now.


2? honestly you can take 2 of these and not feel a thing ? :lol: id be crawling the wall's honeslty after the first 2hrs of shaking and rushing they are good to keep you going, i give 1 to the mrs yesterday and she lol lets just say the whole house got a spring clean lol and she was up till 4am this morning ha,


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I need to take time off these. Can do two and barely feel a thing now.


Two of these would be instant way to heaven for me. Mine are blue. How often did you take yours?


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Do these need to be cycled?? I'm on two now and not as severe as when I first took them.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh the thread is still alive... Btw I stopped taking these, used 3 pills and I got sick of them cause I was tripping kept getting anxious as f00k. But yeah i'm gonna try again with like 1/4 pill this time haha


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of giving this a trail run tomorrow as a pre-workout. Before using it later in the month to help my on-going cut.

Problem is i can't take it until 4pm. I think of myself as fairly stim tolerant, should this be ok with regards sleeping at around 12 Pm?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

staffs_lad said:


> Thinking of giving this a trail run tomorrow as a pre-workout. Before using it later in the month to help my on-going cut.
> 
> Problem is i can't take it until 4pm. I think of myself as fairly stim tolerant, should this be ok with regards sleeping at around 12 Pm?


Expect to be awake for about 4 days.

You will be sitting in a pitch black room and I bet you still can't sleep lol.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Dezw said:


> Expect to be awake for about 4 days.
> 
> You will be sitting in a pitch black room and I bet you still can't sleep lol.


Haha see i've seen this said about them but i've ran DMAA, ECA, up to 500mg of caffeine, Yohimbine HCL etc before along with a miss spent youth using reccy stims.

Are they really that mental?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

staffs_lad said:


> Haha see i've seen this said about them but i've ran DMAA, ECA, up to 500mg of caffeine, Yohimbine HCL etc before along with a miss spent youth using reccy stims.
> 
> Are they really that mental?


Maybe you will be ok, you seem to be a stim head lol.

I would err on this side of caution and take a half to test the water.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Dezw said:


> Maybe you will be ok, you seem to be a stim head lol.
> 
> I would err on this side of caution and take a half to test the water.


Haha Not sure how i feel about the label but i certainly was at one point, slowed down for the sake of my ticker now but that is a fair shout on the 1/2 dose!

Cheers.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

staffs_lad said:


> Haha see i've seen this said about them but i've ran DMAA, ECA, up to 500mg of caffeine, Yohimbine HCL etc before along with a miss spent youth using reccy stims.
> 
> Are they really that mental?


Mate I'm stim tolerant,used a lot of reccys when I was younger and loads of preworkouts over the years.I find ultraburn very potent but I only use it twice a week,I def would not take at 4pm and hope to get to sleep by midnight!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Mate I'm stim tolerant,used a lot of reccys when I was younger and loads of preworkouts over the years.I find ultraburn very potent but I only use it twice a week,I def would not take at 4pm and hope to get to sleep by midnight!


Wont lie, i'm strangely exited by that.

Definitely a half dose tester, dip my toe in the water so to speak. Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I take 1-2 about 4pm so they hit about an hour later for gym post work. Sleep at same time irrespective of whether I took them or not.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Took half of one at 4 PM pre-workout, very "smooth" stim effect i've found, bit less than ECA but at only half a dose not bad at all!

Will be using a full dose for 1-2 week in a couple of weeks. Going to go stim free until then to lower tolerance and give the receptors a rest.

Edit: They did make me sweat like a beast ... and i'm a sweater at the best of times. Dripping.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just tried the T5 extreme and I think it's better than ultra burn or power stack in terms of stim effects. Must be the DMAA and extra ephedrine

Been buzzing all day of them


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

I wonder how effective UB is for weight loss, speaking in terms of metabolism (and disregarding the appetite suppressing effects). Personally, my HR doesn't increase THAT much unless I'm working out on them. The sibutramine also doesn't affect me that much for some reason, I can still eat after the "buzz" takes off.

Edit: Have to agree with others, tolerance builds insanely fast. Even with several weeks off, I don't get that much of a buzz from it anymore. And I haven't even used it much.


----------



## mluke (Sep 1, 2014)

Great thread guys. Great info


----------



## Esztu (May 14, 2015)

hi there.. maybe someone still reading this. Anybody noticed unexplained bleeding during the ultraburn usage? Nosebleed, and I'm a girl, so other things as well.. is it kind of normal, related to the ub., or something I should check up soon? :$ thanks


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

What do you mean ''so other things as well''...When I used to take sibutramine, ephedrine, or aspirin I had nosebleeds too...stimulants can have that sort of effect on the cappillaries...they raise the BP too but are a heaven for severe hypotonics like me. How's your BP if not part of ''the other things''.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

anybody knows the exact amount of sibutramine in these pills? Or perhaps just the old good real sibutramine ? Thanks.

Its just not fair, I find anything I need from one of the biggest euro-pharma giants and the bastards stopped the most important after the T3 thing for me. I am getting older, fatter and will never wear the pointes again, well havent for the last 2 years and probably never again. HELP.


----------



## Esztu (May 14, 2015)

Well, ok, so what I meant is that I'm on the pills and have no period at all, still got some random bleeding now, and my gp thinks I have hemorrhoids as well, so now just blood everywhere and this freaks me out.  but if I can go back to normal, I might take a break now and do 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Really liked the results. Heart rate is high, didn't actually check bp but as much as I can feel pretty high too. I'm ok with stimulants, and don't mind a bit of discomfort, just don't want to mess my body up for forever.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Esztu said:


> Well, ok, so what I meant is that I'm on the pills and have no period at all, still got some random bleeding now, and my gp thinks I have hemorrhoids as well, so now just blood everywhere and this freaks me out.  but if I can go back to normal, I might take a break now and do 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Really liked the results. Heart rate is high, didn't actually check bp but as much as I can feel pretty high too. I'm ok with stimulants, and don't mind a bit of discomfort, just don't want to mess my body up for forever.


This lab is banned for discussion on this forum!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yana said:


> anybody knows the exact amount of sibutramine in these pills? Or perhaps just the old good real sibutramine ? Thanks.
> 
> Its just not fair, I find anything I need from one of the biggest euro-pharma giants and the bastards stopped the most important after the T3 thing for me. I am getting older, fatter and will never wear the pointes again, well havent for the last 2 years and probably never again. HELP.


This is a banned lab and cannot be discussed anymore


----------



## Esztu (May 14, 2015)

Why?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Esztu said:


> Why?


just dont reference the lab and you shouldnt have a problem i should think


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

zyphy said:


> just dont reference the lab and you shouldnt have a problem i should think


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/264993-dhacks-banned-lab.html


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Esztu said:


> Why?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/264993-dhacks-banned-lab.html


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Esztu said:


> hi there.. maybe someone still reading this. Anybody noticed unexplained bleeding during the ultraburn usage? Nosebleed, and I'm a girl, so other things as well.. is it kind of normal, related to the ub., or something I should check up soon? :$ thanks





Yana said:


> What do you mean ''so other things as well''...When I used to take sibutramine, ephedrine, or aspirin I had nosebleeds too...stimulants can have that sort of effect on the cappillaries...they raise the BP too but are a heaven for severe hypotonics like me. How's your BP if not part of ''the other things''.





Esztu said:


> Why?


Seriously, do either of you even lift?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/264993-dhacks-banned-lab.html


product discussion isnt disallowed


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

zyphy said:


> product discussion isnt disallowed


ALL MENTION OF D-HACKS IS NOW BANNED ON UKM.

Do what you want pal, just trying to help out and avoid people getting silly bans


----------



## Esztu (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the warning, though what it says is:

"What you can do:

1/. You can only discuss the products, for example "The new batch of Dhacks Anavar came back great from Wedinos", or "Dhacks Winstrol really gave me sore joints"

and I didn't mention the lab at all, just wanted to know (because you have hell lot of experience here, and I don't) if I was still on the safe side, if anyone had the same effects, but probably no, so I'm heading to the doctor anyway.

yeah, I do lift, not like a pro, just really wanted to lose some weight and my bf gave me this.

Never mind.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Esztu said:


> Thanks for the warning, though what it says is:
> 
> "What you can do:
> 
> ...


Your not allowed to mention the lab in any sense. If it starts with D and ends in hacks your breaking the rules......simple


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Sorry guys but I dont think either of us mentioned the lab or the product, I didnt even know its a lab or a brand or whatever but thanks for the warning I am reading the rules and trying to figure things out. In the dancing world people also take stuff but I have never been a member of any forum so far and dont have a clear idea what one can discuss and one cannot.

So for you EZSTU its the right decision you've taken to see a doc, its not normal to have heavy bleeding while on the pill. You mentioned haemorroids but thats completely different kind of bleeding. Hope all is fine, and if haemorroids this is something that can be treated I would say easily at least up to the advanced stages.


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

And do I even lift WHAT? I have been lifting my arms, legs and body for more than 40 years in numerous stage productions. Not everybody is ''lifting'' in the sence of bodybuilding but yes I would like to start from somewhere being in a car accident that left me disabled for 3 years and now since last October I can lift my feet so I am walking again.

I am taking T3, sometimes HCG 500 a day when on low calorie but cannot do low calorie without Sibutramine so thats how I came to this thread, also bioidentical Progesterone, Hydrocortisone, Testogel and various supplements. By the way I found out about this forum through Bulk Supplements where I order things and Muscle Food as well. I probably have to start a thread with my situation so maybe people here will be able to help with some advice.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------

